# cool!



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Estan bien escritas estas expresiones?

Que chevre! (Central America)/Que chevere!(Central America)/Que cheve!(Central America)/Que chido!(Mexico)/Que padre!(Mexico)/Que guay!(Epana)=cool

Puse las regiones correctas por cada expresion?

Existen mas palabras en espanol por cool?

Por favor corrijan todos mis errores

Gracias


----------



## Dawei

Hay 'bacan,' que se usa en Colombia


----------



## libre_pensador

Creo que se escribe "chévere."

También:
Que chevre! (Central America)/Que chevere!(Central America)/Que cheve!(Central America)/Que chido!(Mexico)/Que padre!(Mexico)/Que guay!(Epana)=cool

Cada 'qué' lleva acento.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a los dos

Entonces Que chevre! y Que cheve! no existen? Se dice Que chevere!?

Gracias


----------



## arq. carolita

en Argentina por cool podrías usar "buenisimo", o "genial" - respecto de Chévere, creo que esa opción es la única correcta. Las otras no creo que existan.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias


----------



## tenseconds

En Costa Rica podrías usar qué chiva o tuanis.  (Para que lo sepas!)


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

En Colombia se dice Que bacon! y Que churo! en Chile, no?

Gracias


----------



## Chileno_Adoptado

Hola,

En Chile, se dice ¡qué choro!

No suena ¡qué churo!


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## annaleex85

I think in mexico, they also say "que padre!" to mean cool!


----------



## heidita

En España hay muchas expresiones, algunas vulgares.

qué guay

qué de a buti/buten

 qué de puta madre

chanchi piruli

genial


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## annaleex85

I'm in Argentina right now and I'm having a difficult time expressing "cool!" as well.  Genial and buenisimo don't seem to do the trick.  "Miravos!" seems like a possibility.  Does anyone know more? 

I thought of another one they use in Mexico a lot.  "que chingon!" but it is a little vulgar.


----------



## LearninDeSpaneesh

in mexico, some say it like shido instead of chido


----------



## danielwg

libre_pensador said:


> Creo que se escribe "chévere."
> 
> También:
> Que chevre! (Central America)/Que chevere!(Central America)/Que cheve!(Central America)/Que chido!(Mexico)/Que padre!(Mexico)/Que guay!(Epana)=cool
> 
> Cada 'qué' lleva acento.




Antes que nada, HOLA A TODOS! Mi primer post. No es para aportar algo al tema de cómo se diría cool, puesto que ya han sugerido todo lo que puedo llegar a saber.
El post este es para aclarar el tema del "que" con o sin tilde. Que, como, cuando, etc llevan tilde cuando son pregunta, sino no, por lo que la frase "que chévere" no lleva tilde. Caso particular que se me ocurre aclarar es el porque/por qué, siendo "porque" cuando se argumenta o responde y "por qué" (nótese el espacio ) cuando se pregunta.

Espero que libre_pensador no me tome a mal esto , es solo para colaborar.

Saludos, y gracias por la ayuda que dan en este foro!!!


----------



## ivanovic77

heidita said:


> En España hay muchas expresiones, algunas vulgares.
> 
> qué guay
> 
> qué de a buti/buten
> 
> qué de puta madre
> 
> chanchi piruli
> 
> genial


 
Bueno, el "dabuti/dabuten" está en desuso, ya nadie lo dice. "Chachi piruli" (nunca cha*n*chi) también ha caído en desuso y además se considera cursi. "Qué de puta madre" me suena raro y además sería vulgar. Lo que más se dice en España según mi experiencia es:

Guay
Mola
Qué guay
Cómo mola
Qué chulo (un poco en desuso entre la gente joven)


----------



## aceituna

O como nos recuerda el anuncio de cocacola: las mil variantes del guay:
guay
superguay
megaguay
tope guay
requeteguay
guay del Paraguay
...


----------



## Dudu678

Menos mal que no veo la televisión y no sé de qué hablas.

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Ivanovic.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Un par de comentarios respecto a algunas que se han apuntado."Dabuti" sí se sigue oyendo, aunque no tanto eso es cierto, pero más en su variación "debuti".

En mi opinión, "chachi" se usa también pero ha cambiado un poco de significado, ahora lo he oído más en el sentido de "tienes razón", por ejemplo "Tienes que ir por la derecha.   Chachi, es verdad.

Respecto a "de puta madre" coincido en que es vulgar, así que cuidado donde se usa. También se oye la versión abreviada "putamadre".

Fijo que hay más, pero ahora no me acuerdo de alguna nueva.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## SpiceMan

danielwg said:


> llevan tilde cuando son pregunta, sino no, por lo que la frase "que chévere" no lleva tilde.


Bienvenido al foro. 

Pero no estoy de acuerdo con vos. Que también lleva tilde cuando tiene valor exclamativo, como en "¡qué chévere!", y cuando tiene valor interrogativo, sea una pregunta o no: "No sé cómo ni cuándo, pero me las van a pagar" (que, como, cuando, donde, quien, etc. funcionan igual en este sentido).


----------



## Anaysubebe

Una puntualización: 
Importante el "Qué". Siempre acentuado, ok?


----------



## Jorlan

Hi guys!!!

Estoy deacuerdo con todo lo referente a españa, chachi piruli ya no se lleva, y que guay o guay del paraguay o superguay empieza a ponerse de moda de nuevo gracias a un "remember" ochentero como el anuncio de Coca-Cola.

Pero creo que cool se identifica mas con "qué pasada" y con "guay" como ya han apuntado anteriormente.

Saludos!


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

saludos


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

gramatica said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Estan bien escritas estas expresiones?
> 
> Que chevre! (Central America)/Que chevere!(Central America)/Que cheve!(Central America)/Que chido!(Mexico)/Que padre!(Mexico)/Que guay*!(Epana)=cool- España*
> 
> Puse las regiones correctas por cada expresion?
> 
> Existen mas palabras en espanol por cool?
> 
> Por favor corrijan todos mis errores
> 
> Gracias


Regards


----------



## kios_01

Qué guay este foro! Aprendo mucho.


----------



## danielwg

Tenés razón SpiceMan!! En exclamación también van con tilde! Gracias!

Saludos


----------



## Cierzo

Personalmente, opino que "¡Qué de puta madre!" corresponde al inglés "Fucking great!".

"Cool!" es una expresión más suave y yo también la asocio al español "¡Qué guay!", como ya se ha mencionado.


CIERZO


----------



## mhp

Cierzo said:


> Personalmente, opino que "¡Qué de puta madre!" corresponde al inglés "Fucking great!".


 I was wondering if my dictionary (Oxford) has a translation for this. I found these
  he makes a mean guacamole (hace un guacamole de puta madre)
  she’s a bloody brilliant player! (¡juega de puta madre!)
  the party was great (la fiesta estuvo de puta madre)

I personally stick with "estupendo/genial" for now


----------



## Cierzo

A mhp:

"De puta madre" is a very strong expression. I would without any doubt say to my grandmother: "The party was great" but I would never dream of saying "La fiesta estuvo de puta madre" because it's highly impolite. The literal meaning is "of whorish mother", so, even if we Spanish are quite foul-mouthed in general, and the expression is not to be interpreted literally, I still consider that it's a very informal sentence and not an equivalent in its use to the examples your dictionnary gives.



CIERZO


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Cool = Fino / Arrecho o arrechisimo / calidad / al pelo / burdebien (viejiiisimo...) / mejorsedaña / vergatario ... existen muchisimas que tienen que ver con cool, y eso en mi país, que puedo decir de las que no conozco...


----------



## sendai

annaleex85 said:


> I'm in Argentina right now and I'm having a difficult time expressing "cool!" as well.  Genial and buenisimo don't seem to do the trick.  "Miravos!" seems like a possibility.  Does anyone know more?


Any of these could work, depending on the context and how emphatic you want to be:

Está bueno
Está piola
Está bárbaro
Está re bueno
Está buenísimo
Qué bueno!
Qué groso!
Qué grande!

"Mirá vos" is more like "wow" or "no me digas", I'd say.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------

